# For Shelly (and other Garcia fans)



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

sigh...


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

sigh...


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

sigh...


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

sigh...


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

there is a God. :wink:

okay, that ought to hold us for a while.

have a great day, Shell.
terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

there is a God. :wink:

okay, that ought to hold us for a while.

have a great day, Shell.
terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Shell, I just hit pay dirt! Will not bore the others, but look at this site:

http://www.geocities.com/Hollywood/Thea ... lery1.html

plus there are like 3 more pages.

must return. may go into a Garcia Coma. no more dr...just him...sigh...

:wink: terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Shell, I just hit pay dirt! Will not bore the others, but look at this site:

http://www.geocities.com/Hollywood/Thea ... lery1.html

plus there are like 3 more pages.

must return. may go into a Garcia Coma. no more dr...just him...sigh...

:wink: terri


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2004)

talk about things that make you go mmmmmmm 

yes yes yes

Terri ,how much do you think I'd have to pay this man :roll:

OMG I'm in lust


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2004)

talk about things that make you go mmmmmmm 

yes yes yes

Terri ,how much do you think I'd have to pay this man :roll:

OMG I'm in lust


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2004)

Okay, girls, I think I have to cure you of these obvious Garcia obsessions.

And I have the perfect remedy for you...

I'll upload a picture of me.
That is a hundred percent cure because once you have my picture before your eyes you will immediately sigh for me only.
And I can reassure you, sighing for me isn't pathological at all, it only contributes to your health.

And might help with dp as well since being alive with something so beautiful gives energy and joy!

Hahaha!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2004)

Okay, girls, I think I have to cure you of these obvious Garcia obsessions.

And I have the perfect remedy for you...

I'll upload a picture of me.
That is a hundred percent cure because once you have my picture before your eyes you will immediately sigh for me only.
And I can reassure you, sighing for me isn't pathological at all, it only contributes to your health.

And might help with dp as well since being alive with something so beautiful gives energy and joy!

Hahaha!


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

i came onto this thread thinking it was gonna be about Jerry Garcia from the Grateful Dead and then I saw that ugly mug staring back at me. Ugggh! He looks like the greasy blokes who work down the local kebab shop! Okay....I'm leaving now.

:x

g


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

i came onto this thread thinking it was gonna be about Jerry Garcia from the Grateful Dead and then I saw that ugly mug staring back at me. Ugggh! He looks like the greasy blokes who work down the local kebab shop! Okay....I'm leaving now.

:x

g


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2004)

LOL Gav my imaginations not that good,scolling,scrolling,where are you?

joy!who's looking for joy?it's basic animal lust we want 

I don't think Andy makes kebabs.I've heard he doesn't even eat them.
He prefers to keep his breath fresh and sweet :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2004)

LOL Gav my imaginations not that good,scolling,scrolling,where are you?

joy!who's looking for joy?it's basic animal lust we want 

I don't think Andy makes kebabs.I've heard he doesn't even eat them.
He prefers to keep his breath fresh and sweet :lol:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

OMG Shelly! Our pictures have been robbed!!! This is worse than the robbery in umm, ummm, Amsterdam or wherever! :shock:

Who took Andy :twisted:

terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

OMG Shelly! Our pictures have been robbed!!! This is worse than the robbery in umm, ummm, Amsterdam or wherever! :shock:

Who took Andy :twisted:

terri


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

Andy has been kidnapped  bring back Andy now :twisted: we need him for our state of joy


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

OK. Jeeze. You can have your prescious Andy back. :roll:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

big heavy sigh of relief. i feel sooo much better. he is perfect...beyond precious. 8)

(the Andy Rooney pic was a novel idea, though, Dalai. cheap, but novel  )

we can sleep easy tonight, Shell. think i'll just click on a few pics before i retire.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Saw Andy on The View today. Reminded me of this thread. 

Hey Shelly! This is for you. You're in need of a little Andy fix anyway.

Love to you, Shell.
terri ( mate and garcia worshipper )

(you other guys just get over it. old women need things like this.  )


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Yep, Terri*, I was also hoping that your classic rock inclinations might lead you to put up a post about Jerry but instead I see this poor man's Pacino. Disappointing.

[/img]http://jerrygarcia.com/art-theartist-new.html


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

There's the man.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Damnit. It's not working. Well, you'll know what he looks like.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

well damnit!, gimpy...i appreciate your trying. 

when i get back home, near Chatt-town, i am going to start , with your help, getting in to some new stuff that i just don't know is out there. would you be my guide? anything but heavy metal, okay?

terri* oh, ps, i was listening to the Andy Warholes Saturday. i realise they have been around some time, but it's some of the newest stuff i've listened to. they play loud and whisper the lyrics. my older brother was rocking to them but i couldn't make out a damn word! am i just too old? is there any hope for me? 

:wink:


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I've never heard the Andy Warholes, but there are a number of bands who play loud and do the lyric-whispering thing. Not really my bag. i don't like music that is too hard either

I would love to help you. You can PM me a list of some of your favorite artists and I can start working away.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

thanks, gimpy, i will do just that when life gets a little smoother for me. in the meantime, the band is the DANDY Warholes. hahaha, i'm so stupid. :lol: Anyway, a play on words. i don't even know if i'm spelling the last name right.  [/b]


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Yeah, I know the Dandy Warhols, but can't really remember any of their stuff. I thought that might have been what you were getting at.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

hey thats mickey rooney.

this is andy rooney.










hes hot.. but theres no doubt that mickey is hotter.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

That is one big, ugly picture SleepingBeauty. lol.

Couldn't find one any bigger, huh? 

Well, I'm telling you, Andy Garcia looked, talked and played the piano marvelously today. sigh....


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks Terri,it was a good try,I do appreciate it.
Yes you are so right I do need to be fixed up by Andy Garcia,it would be a huge help,I'd even go so far as predicting a cure.

Hey a lttile trivia about Mickey Rooney.........I'm ashamed to say we share the same birthday  
He has been married 8 times,once to the stunning Ava Gardner.He has 8 children,I can't imagine one to each wife though?


----------

